# Making Soap with Silver, help



## bb202 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello, I have seen luxury soaps that are made with silver that has anti-fungi and sanitation properties. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about; there is that COR brand $100-somthing a bar and there are also more reasionable $38 bars out there. I want to make some soap for myself like this and wanted to know if anyone has recipee's with silver and or other info on producing this type of soap. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.corsilver.com/product_cor_soap.html#

Click on the "intriqued ... learn more" button. What a crock!!! (In my humble opinion of course). 

Nano particles need further investigation I believe. 

I've got Colloidal Silver (not nano particles) soap on the drying rack as we speak. Had to try making it a few weeks ago.  More to see what would happen when I put the sodium hydroxide into the water (nothing horrible happened). I am not expecting a miraculous bar of soap but if anyone would like to pay me $125 per bar, I'd be happy to accommodate.  My soap will protect you from nuclear fall-out (joke). :wink:

Here is Colloidal Silver soap and other stuff. 
http://www.colloidalsilversoap.com/

I have been using Colloidal Silver for years and years and it really works. It will clear up an eye infection in a pet in a short period of time. Cleared my conjunctivitis in 24 hours. It's anti-fungal and anti-microbial. 

There is also a lot of negative press on CS out there. Mostly about argyria, a condition where people turn blue/grey from taking too much incorrectly made CS over a long period of time (because they're idiots).


----------



## IanT (Oct 26, 2010)

Its actually quite dangerous to use colloidal silver in soap/body products... Silver is a heavy metal and should only be prescribed by licensed professionals who have been extensively trained in its use as well as educated about its contraindications (when not to use it)... It is actually toxic to the body and can cause permanent damaged if used in too high a dose... so save yourself the lawsuit...

See:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/22536241


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, that's the blue idiot I was talking about. Too much of anything is bad for you.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Yep, that's the blue idiot I was talking about. Too much of anything is bad for you.  :wink:



 If he's that desparate to fit in, maybe he should move to Castleblayney, Ireland...


----------



## Deda (Oct 27, 2010)

smurfs?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 27, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> smurfs?



Hehehe  :wink:


----------



## tespring (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm....there is something fishy about the blue guy.  My parents got colloidal silver after my Anatomy and Physiology professor (who was a dr. of pathology) at college told me about the benefits of it 15 or so years ago and they have never turned blue.  Of course, they aren't making theirs with a battery and water either though, they buy it from a reputable vitamin catalog. Maybe that is the difference?



http://tahilla.typepad.com/mrsawatch/wounds_silver/


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2010)

that it is professionally made 


I am not an antagonist to using colloidal silver by any means, like BG said, everything in moderation... I just dont see any benefit to using it in a soap or body product other than maybe an anti-bacterial creme (which could be formulated with zinc as well which has been proven to increase the diameter of bacterial inhibition zones in lab tests...)... claiming these things makes it a drug though and means you need to put an app in with FDA (if in USA) and also have it tested, send samples.... (more time/money)

I have taken colloidal silver before, as a homeopathic remedy (under supervision of a Naturopath Physician) and I would say it is excellent at fighting off colds, I use it in combination with zinc, echinacea/goldenseal and acidophilus...

But in soaps/general use products Id say no point other than advertising


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 28, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> I have taken colloidal silver before, as a homeopathic remedy...


We use it too.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 28, 2010)

That's a good link tespring. When you make your own CS, you're supposed to use pure distilled water. Using tap water (minerals and chemicals) and drinking an excessive amount over a long period of time, can result in Argyria. There are plenty of people around who drink a bit every day and they're not blue. I tend to use it topically or as a mouthwash but have also taken it internally if I needed to. I use it as a disinfectant as well and spray the shower with it. 

I have an automatic, electric CS maker with a magnetic stirrer.  :wink:

I'm sure you can all understand why I had to try and put it into soap. Who knows, it may stop DOS in the olive oil soap that I've tried it in?


----------



## tryanything (Aug 25, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but the otherday on CNN Money I saw a top ten list titled "You paid what for what?!"  Cor soap was the 8th or 9th product listed.  That is just silliness.  I can't imagine paying $125 for 4 oz of soap!  In the reviews on Amazon (5 stars!) people were raving about how great it was on their skin.  I imagine some of the soapers on here make just as good soap that isn't that expensive!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 25, 2011)

Based on the ingredients list, it looks like M&P with small % of actives and a hefty dose of advertising budget.


----------



## Relle (Aug 26, 2011)

Quote -( My soap will protect you from nuclear fall-out (joke). :wink

I'd better buy a bar then BG as the nuclear reactor is just over on the next hill.


----------



## Susie (Nov 19, 2014)

Previous post removed.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

That's one doozie of a first post.


----------



## Kat222 (Oct 17, 2022)

IanT said:


> Its actually quite dangerous to use colloidal silver in soap/body products... Silver is a heavy metal and should only be prescribed by licensed professionals who have been extensively trained in its use as well as educated about its contraindications (when not to use it)... It is actually toxic to the body and can cause permanent damaged if used in too high a dose... so save yourself the lawsuit...
> 
> See:
> 
> MSN | Outlook, Office, Skype, Bing, Breaking News, and Latest Videos


This is misinformation and totally untrue! Silver is not a heavy metal, it is a precious metal and it does not stay in your system!


----------



## Marsi (Oct 17, 2022)

This thread is over a decade old and the person you are replying to was last seen here in 2016
(last seen can be viewed by clicking on the posters name, the date last seen will be displayed).



Kat222 said:


> This is misinformation and totally untrue! Silver is not a heavy metal, it is a precious metal and it does not stay in your system!



If your into Wikipedia, check out "Heavy Metals":
"The earliest known metals—common metals such as iron, copper, and tin, and precious metals such as silver, gold, and platinum—are heavy metals."


----------



## AliOop (Oct 17, 2022)

Kat222 said:


> This is misinformation and totally untrue! Silver is not a heavy metal, it is a precious metal and it does not stay in your system!


You might want to check out this article. I have friends who work in the medical field who say they are seeing a lot of this because people are taking colloidal silver daily, instead of on an occasional basis.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 18, 2022)

AliOop said:


> people are taking colloidal silver daily, instead of on an occasional basis.





> _The interest in colloidal silver as a natural antibiotic is resurfacing both because of the rapidly increasing interest in natural health products and more importantly, because of the advent of Multiple Drug Resistant (MDR) pathogens— microorganisms that are resistant to many antibiotics._


SOURCE:








						Common Sense Use Of Colloidal Silver
					

I recently had permanent makeup applied to my lips. Before you think I must be crazy, I have to tell you that applying and RE-applying lipstick over and over



					www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com


----------

